#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Web Designing tips and tricks to create a successful website

## Bhavya

Web design is one of the most significant aspects of the success of a website. In fact, nearly half of people say that the design of a website is a key aspect for judging a businesss authority. Likewise, it influences conversions, bounce rate, and more on. These are some of the web designing tips and tricks to create a successful website.

----------

